# BREAKING: Disgraced Parkland Sheriff Scott Israel Reinstated by Special Master



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/b...-israel-ordered-reinstated-by-special-master/


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

Big mistake. That Chief is a moron. He failed to follow procedures on an active shooter. You don’t have your officers standing outside while shots are being fired. Besides the fact that this kid was on there watch list as well. He did a great job getting more kids killed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

He should find another job. Maybe pushing an icecream handcart.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Just saw the remake of Deathwish with Bruce Willis last night.

There is a character in the film called “The ice cream man”. He sold drugs from an ice cream push cart ensconced in his front yard. 

Maybe an ice cream cart is to dangerous?


----------

